# PING GOLF - Exceptional service



## DuncanB (Oct 15, 2019)

So last Friday I arranged to have a fitting session at Gainsborough for some new wedges.

Arrived, announced myself in the pro shop, got a warm up token for the range and hit a few balls.  Then proceeded to to fitting area where I hit a number of 7 irons just to check my set up was all OK - ended up getting my irons adjusted from +3 degrees up down to +2.  Then onto the range to work out the wedge set up. The fitter was not happy with the statistics I was generating so he went off and came back with a bucket of pro v1's, which I then used for the rest of the fitting.  Ended up with an order for 4 Glide 3.0's in 46, 50, 54 and 60 degrees fitted with Project X 6.5's, 1 degree up and +1/2 inch with midsize full cord grips.   Whilst I was there I asked the fitter if there was anything that he thought could be done with my 2017 tour bag, as one of the release tabs on the magnetic pockets had broken off. He recommended I go the repair shop at the factory and see if there was anything they could do, so I did , saw a very helpful guy on the repair counter at the factory who took my bag in to see what could be done with it.
I called my pro shop at Blankney Golf Club with the specs, and thought it would take a couple of weeks to get the wedges.
Friday (one week later) I get a call from my pro saying the wedges were in. ONE WEEK, with non standard lies, grips and shafts - great work!

But that's not the last of it - I turn up on Sunday to pick up the wedges, and inquire if there was anything that Ping had managed to do with the bag.  Graham, the pro; casually points at a BRAND NEW 2019 Ping tour bag and says "They sent this through for you".

Absolutely - gobsmacked!  I turn up with a 2 year old bag with a small tab that had come off and they replace it with a brand new one!

@PIng Golf Europe - seriously impressed!

Now the Bag is full of Ping and based on this episode, I will be a loyal customer for some time yet!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 15, 2019)

Good to hear, Ping CS is usually good but in my experience the service had dropped over the years. Hopefully they have realised that and are on track to getting it as good as it previously was.

ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 21, 2019)

I keep meaning to get up to Gainsborough. Live in Lincoln, so just down the road. Had my Ping irons for about 8 years, driver for about 4 years. Never custom fitted and weight missing in my 9 iron for at least 3 years.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Oct 22, 2019)

I have had nothing but great service from Ping when I have returned OLD clubs for repair.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 23, 2019)

I recently returned a 5 iron to Ping, via our pro shop, which was in two parts as the shaft snapped when I caught a tree.  Took around three weeks, but no charge for replacing the shaft.  I expected to pay as it broke due my actions so pleasantly surprised.


----------

